# Agtek software for sale



## cfoglio (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a usb key licensed for agtek 3d and materials 3d for sale. It is listed on ebay at a starting bid of $7000.00. The license is fully transferable, I called Agtek for verification. See my auction on ebay or contact me for more information at [email protected].


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'll give you tree fiddy


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

How bout you post a link to your ebay auction.


----------

